# IoMSPC Photos



## MANX 1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello, could anyone help me, I would like to have pictures of the VIKING(2) arriving and berthing at the KING EDWARD PIER in Douglas, and perhaps departing, VIKING(2) arriving, berthing and if possible departing Belfast. I would also be very grateful if anyone could help me obtaining pictures of the SNAEFELL(6) arriving, berthing and if possible departing Belfast, SEACAT RAPIDE arriving, berthing and if possible departing Douglas and arriving, berthing and if possible departing Dublin. Pictures of the KING ORRY(5) arriving, berthing and if possible departing Douglas, arriving, berthing and if possible departing Heysham and arriving, berthing and if possible departing Liverpool(Princes Landing Stage), also the LADY OF MANN(2) arriving, berthing and if possible departing Douglas and berthing and if possible departing Stranraer and the MANXMAN(2) arriving, berthing and if possible departing Ardrossan and arriving, berthing and if possible departing Douglas and the MANX MAID(2) arriving, berthing and if possible departing Ardrossan and arriving and if possible departing Douglas and the MONA'S QUEEN(5) arriving, berthing and if possible departing Douglas and arriving, berthing and if possible departing Stranraer

I will not publish the pictures, claim they are mine or put them on any website, I would just like the pictures to admire and put on my iPod, alongside my personal collection. I was not fortunate enough to capture any of the events mentioned above, and the only LADY OF MANN arrival and departure from Douglas pictures I have are of very poor quality. I would be very grateful if anyone could help me in obtaining pictures of the events mentioned above. Thanks.

Ryan


----------

